# Glass co2 diffuser?



## BTENN (Mar 17, 2009)

How often do these need to be cleaned? And is it worth spending the extra money for the ADA brand.

Thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You do not need to buy the ADA brand.
They need to be cleaned when algae builds up to a point where the bublles are no longer tiny.

You can get these dirt cheap at www.fish-street.com


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I had been using DIY CO2 thru a glass diffusor, until just recently going pressurised... I found that I was getting a build up of "DIY Gunk" each week, causing large bubbles and intermittent flow. As part of weekly waterchange/maintenence/reload of DIY CO2, I would remove my diffusor and attach it to the outside of the tak in one of those suction holders. I'd then fill it with bleach and carry on with what I was doing. By the time the tank was topped up and everything else done, the bleach had done it's thing, and (after a quick rinse) in went the diffusor for another week...

So, to answer your question: No, you don't need ADA gear (it will likely clog as easily as any other, anyway), as to frequency of cleaning, that is up to you. I just did it every wek because it meant less of a headache with excessive gunk build up...


----------

